# Help re; powered mixer vs. non powered with power amp



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

So i picked up a really nice Studiocraft Spirit 600 watt powered mixer to replace my 800 watt power amp with separate non power mixer. Now i am getting conflicting reports as if i just did a booboo. I have been advised by a reputable tech that i will be pushing the Studiocraft at max and not have enough power on tap.
My situation is a small duo, keyboard and guitar and programmed music, so no bass or drums in the mix.
We do small halls up to 150 people or so and dont require a ton of power.
Am i gonna be o.k. or should i get my 800 watt unpowered mixer backÉ
Much appreciate the info.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Cammon Marcos....
the difference between 600 watts and 800 watts is not that much...
IF your speakers where good enough to handle your performances before, they will just fine with the new mixer.

G.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I also think you should be fine with the 600 watt mixer you have. If you d have issue before, you shouldn't have it with the lower wattage mixer. Also without bass and drums in the mix, you should be fine.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> Cammon Marcos....
> the difference between 600 watts and 800 watts is not that much...
> IF your speakers where good enough to handle your performances before, they will just fine with the new mixer.
> 
> G.


Yep, speakers are fine EV SX300's.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> I also think you should be fine with the 600 watt mixer you have. If you d have issue before, you shouldn't have it with the lower wattage mixer. Also without bass and drums in the mix, you should be fine.


I think your right Chito, i just wanted some reinforcement. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I use an older Yamaha EMX200 8 channel stereo powered mixer that's 250w per side and it has lots of power. I've played some pretty big rooms with it over the years but we don't run everything through the PA like some do today. My speakers are older Peavey SP2's with black widows.
At one point, we tried using a Yamaha 1000w stereo power amp but ended up going back to the powered mixer. Paid $1200 for the power amp and ended up selling it in great condition for $300. That hurt.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> I use an older Yamaha EMX200 8 channel stereo powered mixer that's 250w per side and it has lots of power. I've played some pretty big rooms with it over the years but we don't run everything through the PA like some do today. My speakers are older Peavey SP2's with black widows.
> At one point, we tried using a Yamaha 1000w stereo power amp but ended up going back to the powered mixer. Paid $1200 for the power amp and ended up selling it in great condition for $300. That hurt.


Good to know that. Thanks


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

To be honest, I think the doubts you're having are legitimate and you may have regrets later.

I have never downgraded wattage in a PA system. If I need a smaller system, I bring one.

The smallest system I normally use for just voice and maybe tracks and acoustic guitars would be 800 watts.

What is the risk of having more power than you need? You could blow your speakers or horns (or both) I suppose, but that takes either stupidity or willful ignorance and you don't strike me as I that kind of guy.

I have one powered mixer (Yorkville Sound M810) but in general terms I much prefer unpowered boards.

You can play as big a room as you can book by simply adding amps and bins.

600 watts may well be enough, but 800 will also work (technically with more clean headroom).

Just my two cents.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you Mike.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

This sounds contrary to normal thinking, but there is also big risk of damaging speakers with an UNDER powered amp.
If you push the amp too hard, you potentially send a clipped signal to the speakers which they don't like at all and is one of the biggest reasons that speakers get damaged.

What I've done in the past is use powered monitors so that all the power from the board is available for the mains.

But really Marco, in my opinion, if you weren't cranking it before, you should be fine...just watch that clip light on the mixer ;-)


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks buddy. I have been watching the clip light all the time. I think also that your advise of using powered monitors is not a bad idea. Would leave enough headroom for the EV SX300 mains.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I use Fender powered monitors with my EMX250. Their fed using a feature called foldback and are controlled from the board. Not cheap though. The pair were $650 but they do work well.


----------

